# Snowcat Survival Training & Wilderness Survival Schools



## Melensdad

The thread about the "Survivorman" who died in Ontario got me thinking.  Has anyone been to any of the Snowcat Survival Training schools?  Or perhaps wilderness training schools?  We are rapidly approaching the end of "snowcat season" and I suspect that many of these schools may be gearing up for summer classes on equipment maintainence, training, survival classes, etc.

Anyone familiar with any of these schools?

http://www.etisurvival.com/snocat.htm  This one offers not only snowcat training but other sorts as well including AIRCRAFT survival, Wilderness medical, etc.
http://www.nwsos.com/corporate/snowcat.html  Northwest School of Survival offers all sorts of ATV/UTV, Snowcat, Navigation, Medical, etc training.
http://peaksnowcats.com/adventures/winter-educational-courses/  Peak Adventures looks to be more like an individual level, as opposed to corporate type, of training for folks who want to head out into the wilderness.

Safety One is known around here, they are even members who occasionally visit.  Anyone been to this?  http://www.safetyoneinc.com/  Again it looks pretty much like a professional/corporate type of training.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you left the 2 i graduaded from school of hard knocks and us army cwi


----------



## Melensdad

Ha, I've hit my head against the wall a few times too.


----------



## JSX

Hi Bob,

I have known Steve with Peak Adventures for a long time, very knowledgeable when it comes to snowcats and what they can do. The link you posted is more for the winter outdoor people, skiers, snowboarders, snowmobilers etc. He offers snowcat oriented training at http://www.peakadventuresinc.com/snowcattraining.htm


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the alaska rrmy national gaurd dosn't do much alpine survival training but i was moblized for avalanch s&r wich turned in to a recovery mission  real eye opener digging up frozen bodys they don't look dead like other fatalitys. our cold weather indoctrination excersize is to familarize soldiers with arctic survival and operations in an arctic enviroment used to be taught by eskimo soldiers now that the gaurd is more of a road system force its tought by white guys who carry trail mix and mountain house meals living in the bush i was lucky enough to learn live off the land by the people who have done it for thousand's of years after falling through over flow and going from heat exhaustion to hypothermia in 10 minuts time i have learned to respect shallow rivers and watch the amount of work i do while trying to get un stuck water is your enemy if its on your clothes weather its from sweat or from a dunking and you can never have too many fluids to drink with you as long as its not alcohol caffeen or pop water and electrolites are what you want to drink in an emergancy soup is light and good to have in your kit as is a shelter and a good sleeping bag like a wiggies bag.


----------

